# Toxonics Sight



## bennymj171 (Apr 9, 2007)

I'm buying a Toxonics 5200 sight with Cartel x-pert scope with 6x lense, does anyone have any experience with either of these products, also would like to know how to adjust windage and elevation with this sight as I'm new to target sights


----------



## hoytarchery999 (Nov 18, 2008)

i had the toxonics sight but not the scope until i got a sure-loc. sure-loc are nicer better quality sights in my opinion. how much are you getting it for i sold mine without a scope last year for $65


----------

